# Disintegrating Aristo ties



## SpecialEd (Aug 2, 2008)

After about two years in the California Central Valley sun most of my Aristo ties have become extremely brittle and break easily. The "American" style are much worse than the "European" stlye ties. Any suggestions? I pulled up all of my track and stripped the ties off the rails and I'm ready to start over.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Aristo has a lifetime guarantee on their ties. Contact them for replacements. They can also recommend some UV inhibitor sprays for those needing extra protection. 

-Brian


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

They're not supposed to do that. Call them, and they'll fix you up.


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm still using Aristo track that I purchased in 1993. At the time, I lived in the San Joaquin Valley. While some are getting brittle now, they have served me quite well. I'm now in the Midwest. The tracks I was not using is stored on a pallet in the direct sun. While some are brittle, others are not I was not aware of the lifetime warrantee on the ties. Then again, after 15 years...I shouldn't complain. But 2 years...got to be something wrong.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

There was a batch of botched ties a few years ago that fall apart badly. Call them and they'll send you replacements.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 08/03/2008 7:20 AM 
There was a batch of botched ties a few years ago that fall apart badly. Call them and they'll send you replacements.

I've got some of these disintegrating ties too (installed in 1997). It's easy getting the old ties off, but he  trying to get the new ones one without ripping up the tracks. 
I'm thinking of coming up with a "tool" that will allow one to pry up the "fish plates" so the rail can be dropped in between them, then let them "relax" back into place. Remember..., you saw it here first! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

In the asylum, I was always popping the ties off the rail with a bare heel. Only lasting way to get them back was to take up the section, slide them off and thread them back in.


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

A few months ago, I had this exact problem with Aristo track. 2 5' sections went to pieces. I tried to contact Aristo and was met with a message machine on which they promised to return my call., I am still waiting. Is it really worth it to call them? I do have 4 pieces of rail which are good for what??? I hope you have better luck than I did with them.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Stevens on 08/04/2008 10:58 PM
A few months ago, I had this exact problem with Aristo track. 2 5' sections went to pieces. I tried to contact Aristo and was met with a message machine on which they promised to return my call., I am still waiting. Is it really worth it to call them? I do have 4 pieces of rail which are good for what??? I hope you have better luck than I did with them.



One non returned phone call and you have written them off? You put more effort into writing this post. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif 

-Brian


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I've never had luck with the phone machine. Usually you'll get a person. 

But then, they've tried twice to send me a new classification light for Mr. Mallet. It keeps coming back as undeliverable.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I've contacted them several times with no problem. No delivery problem either.


----------



## SpecialEd (Aug 2, 2008)

I used the email on the Aristo website and they replied quickly. They simply asked that I mail them a sample of the problem ties and how much track was affected. They said they would send me replacement ties. So far, so good.


----------



## terry_n_85318 (Jan 3, 2008)

My track has been in the Arizona sun for four years. I have about 150 feet of rail where the ties are falling apart. The only thing holding the track together is the rail clamps. It's too much work to take the track up and replace the ties. That's one of the reasons I want to trade my layout for 2.5" scale / 7.5" gauge equipment, it's less frustrating and easier to work on. 

Terry


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

I wonder if Greg has now tried to contact Aristo again? 

I presume it was out of office hours when he called them. I have made many calls to Aristo from the UK, during their working hours, and ALWAYS I have had an very courteous and friendly answer by a person who works there. (Not always the same person I add). I cannot fault their service.


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

No Alan I haven't tried again, but I think I will tomorrow if I can find their phone number again. I will let you guys know what happens.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I always look at their web page for the phone number I never remember. Unfortunately, something seems to have nuked their web page. Lewis did say something about getting hit with a DOS attack a week ago.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

The on-line Store was "nuked" as you put it Tom - it is now up and running again by the way. The rest of the web site, Home Page, Forum etc. etc. was always there and available. 
The Home Page has the phone number prominently at the top of the page: 
973-351-9800 
There is also a FAx number listed. 
I hope you get your request sorted Greg: I am sure you will.


----------



## gary hahn (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm curious as to what brand is the best alternative to replace Aristo ties with. My layout was hit with a hail storm that broke a large amount of two year old Aristo ties. According to Aristo, lifetime warranty doesn't apply to this type of damage. I've been waiting two years to switch to all LGB, which didn't break in the same storm, but that apparently isn't happening. Any other brands of flex ties I should be looking into?


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

I just spoke to someone at Aristo. All I have to do is rip up two feet of track and send them the ties only along with a note as to how many feet of track I have to replace (16 feet in this case as of right now). I will go out and check the whole pike to make sure I have no other ties coming apart, as all of my track was bought at the same time. But since I am not running trains right now, it should not be a problem. Thanks for the phone number and reminder.


----------

